# Webcomic: Books and Dragons!



## Davi Escorsin (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello, fellow furries, my name is Davi and I'm currently working on a semi interactive webcomic called Books and Dragons! 

http://books-and-dragons.com/


"Books and Dragons is a fantasy/comedy/adventure webcomic. 
The story  centers on Felix, an antisocial librarian. On day, a dragon girl comes  in his library through a book. 
This girl, Erin, is being chased by two  unidentified organizations, one of which is using Nidhogg, a once feared  dragon 
trapped in a tiny form by a curse, to track her down, while  making sure sheâ€™s safe. And this peculiar situation, of course, 
attracts  all sort of weird and dangerous creatures from other worlds to Felixâ€™s  library. 
Well, good luck, librarian, youâ€™re gonna need it."

Full chapters are posted every month between the 10th and the 15th, usually ona a friday. 
There are 4 chapters out already and the 5th one is coming on the 14th!

And if you're interested in helping, I also have a Patreon account: 
https://www.patreon.com/booksanddragons?ty=h​


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 11, 2015)

I just read the first chapter of it today.
It's the first webcomic I've really started reading properly,  but oh man I love this and I'm definitely gonna be reading the rest of it. It's funny, it's cute, and it's exciting too.


----------



## Davi Escorsin (Aug 14, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> I just read the first chapter of it today.
> It's the first webcomic I've really started reading properly,  but oh man I love this and I'm definitely gonna be reading the rest of it. It's funny, it's cute, and it's exciting too.



Hey, man, thanks! BTW, chapter 5 is out today!


----------



## Drayx (Mar 13, 2016)

Great work. It's like watching a movie, very dynamic. Just finished the first chapter!
The characters are amazing. Expressions, art and coloring are all made very well. Love it.


----------

